# Shelves or no shelves - that is the workbench question



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 10, 2016)

Good afternoon:

I am nearly finished with completing a new workbench and I have been debating with myself for last couple of weeks about whether or not to put a shelf or two under the bench. My debate really is kind of sad actually, but one that has caused considerable tossing and turning at night. 

Since I do not have a dust collection systems, I find shelves not sitting in a cabinet become black-holes for dust.

So anybody other who does not have a dust collection system and who has a shelf under the bench having any feelings, one way or the other, about this shelf thing being a good idea. 

I did not have one on my old bench but wished I did at times.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

Drawers or cabinets with doors you can keep closed would work but otherwise you'll spend a lot of time with a shop vac keeping them clean. Another option would be to use steel grate so dust could fall through and be swept off the floor but you wouldn't want to set a tool with a sharp edge on it where you could ding up the tool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2016)

drawers- lots of them help a shop slob stay organized.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a shelf on mine, I made a shop built air cleaner and put it on the shelf.
I will be building a new bench soon and it will have a shelf, maybe drawers, haven't really decided on which one yet.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow --- very nice. You sure that is a work bench and not a dresser.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Drawers or cabinets with doors you can keep closed would work but otherwise you'll spend a lot of time with a shop vac keeping them clean. Another option would be to use steel grate so dust could fall through and be swept off the floor but you wouldn't want to set a tool with a sharp edge on it where you could ding up the tool.



I like that idea - how about a wood grate - like a series of 1 inch boards spaced about 1/4 apart - you know - wide enough for dust to go through but small enough to stop a chisel. 

Also, I really like the idea of a small space for a small shop vac - another great idea

Thanks guys this is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a cabinet underneath with two doors (to keep dust out) that open fully. Inside are full extension "shelves" with a lip around the edge.
All hand tools (planes, chisels, etc) are stored there since I will be using them at the workbench anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

